# Hamilton Intra-Matic 38Mm



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

So here's the story. I've always like the look of a certain kind of vintage watch.

I don't know if he had one, as both grandfathers died before I was born, but it's the kind of watch I imagine grandad would wear on a warm Sunday afternoon while mowing the lawn or relaxing in his waistcoat. It's probably something my father would remember.

50s, 60s, that would be the time of these watches. There was a design style I think was coming from the USA that was all about UFOs, nuclear cars, modernity. A time where designs built on Bauhaus minimalism, adding clean machine-made edges, space-age lines and curves and where being well-proportioned was everything. I'm sure someone who has studied architecture or design would be able to describe the lineage much better. It was a time before the 70s came along and exaggerated everything.

If I was rich and could have anything I wanted and live in a time I could choose, then I'd be living in California in the late 50s in a house designed by Oscar Niemeyer. With a kidney-shaped pool and a gleaming lump of brand-new American iron on the drive. With one of these watches on my wrist.

If there were numbers on the dial at all, they'd at most be at 12, 3, 6, 9. Otherwise just bar indicies. The Dial would be uncluttered, perhaps with a sunburst texture and a logo. The hands would be long and thin. Something like these ones:

http://www.thewatchf...ndpost&p=810122

http://www.thewatchf...ndpost&p=810272

http://www.thewatchf...ndpost&p=778941

http://uhrforum.de/g...xport-zb-t82242

http://www.thewatchf...ndpost&p=818429

http://www.thewatchf...ndpost&p=720473

So I've been looking at these watches for a while. Checking eBay, watching prices, looking at condition and trying to estimate how much a service would cost. But I never bought one, for two reasons. They are all too small - 33mm, 34mm, 35mm, 36mm is a big one - and they are nearly always gold or gold-plated, which doesn't go too well with my white-gold wedding ring.

I kept thinking about the size. Is 34mm really too small? I tried on my wife's Junghans and a Ruhla I had given her because I thought it was too small. That just confirmed it - I'm a big bloke and 36mm and smaller is too small. My DS-2 is just on the limit of my tastes at 37mm.

This bothered me. I really love these old watch designs, but they are all just too small. Then, an article on aBlogToWatch got me thinking about new watches with designs from the old days, and I started a thread here looking for some suggestions. I really don't know why it took me so long to think that a retro design does not necessarily mean a vintage watch.

While I was looking around, the one watch that always came back into focus was the Hamilton intra-matic. I tried one on at a local jewelers (they only had a gold-plated one, otherwise I probably would have bought it on the spot). Then things quietened down again, as I got very busy at work and didn't have time, you know, the usual.

But my wife was on to it now, and she started dropping in questions about the Hamilton. Then she asked me to try one on in stainless steel and if I liked it she'd like to give me it for my birthday. So I did, and I did, and she did.

Enough waffling. Here she is. I'm delighted.



Intra-matic03small by wotsch2, on Flickr



Intra-matic04small by wotsch2, on Flickr



Intra-matic05small by wotsch2, on Flickr



Intra-matic08small by wotsch2, on Flickr



Intra-matic06small by wotsch2, on Flickr



Intra-matic10small by wotsch2, on Flickr

...continues...


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

...and some more photos



Intra-matic09small by wotsch2, on Flickr



Intra-matic07small by wotsch2, on Flickr



Intra-matic02small by wotsch2, on Flickr

-wotsch


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

Nice story.

Tissot Heritage is also a retro design whilst being a good modern size, but your Hamilton is an absolute cracker.

Wear it in good health!


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Lovely watch, can't beat a bit of good 60's design.

I really like the Ventura models from that era, but don't think I'm retro enough to wear one 

Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

very nice, ive seen these before and tbh i always thought they were very nice 'vintage' examples i'd seen - not new models , it has a 2892 movement by the looks of it so is excellent quality .


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Yes, it has a ETA 2892. I forgot to write about all the technical details, so here are a few more words.

The movement is an ETA 2892A2 which, according to Ranfft, has 21 jewels, runs at 28800 bpm and has a power reserve of 42h. The rotor is attractive with 'Hamilton' engraved on it in a modern design. The rest of the movement is undecorated, which fits the overall minimalist theme.

The watch is 38mm in diameter with a domed saphire crystal. It's around 8mm thick at the bezel, going up to about 10mm at the centre of the crystal. The lugs are 20mm apart. It's 5bar water resistant.

-wotsch


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

A true classic design, and one that won't go out of fashion. Lucky man :thumbup:

My wife bought bought me a mug and a cafetiere for my recent birthday. I'm not complaining, but a Hamilton Intra-matic would have been sweeter


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

a true gntlemans watch. classic


----------



## mjsrb5 (Apr 7, 2013)

The more I see this watch the more I want one, you can't fault the retro design and I just love the lettering on it.  Maybe next year


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

I like everything about this watch, wear it in good health.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

A fantastic choice of present, I really like that a lot.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Looks like a win all-round. Congratulations.

That is an absolutely classic design and carries a lot of the styling features from the period you mention, but your reasoning about the size is well thought-out. At the end of the day, you know what suits you, and I'd say you have made an excellent choice. :buba:


----------



## Shoughie0 (Jan 17, 2005)

Beautiful watch. Manufacturer with heritage, vintage design, modern materials and time-keeping. Perfect.

I'm seriously considering this as my next purchase. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

it said:


> Lucky man


Yes, I am. But don't get the impression that my missus does this very often - it was one of the big birthdays...



mjsrb5 said:


> I just love the lettering on it


Me too, the retro-logo and the slanted font are just right.



Intra-matic11small by wotsch2, on Flickr

They've kept that very faithfully from the sixties original, see these two links:

http://watchlords.fo...tramatic#170381

http://www.philippin...t=12236#p214481

:yes:

-wotsch


----------



## Wolf (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice post and a stunning watch... Are you looking to move it on soon?!!!! Want one!

Enjoy it!


----------



## Cheeseboy24 (May 4, 2013)

Thinking I am very lose to picking one of these up. Not knowing much about Hamilton watches, I have been very impressed by their collection. To start with I was going to plump for the khaki model, but have a couple of chronos already. My wife suggested I get a "dress" watch, md like you my wedding band is platinum, o not a gold watch for me. Is the second hand a sweeper on this model? Is there any luminescence?


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

There is no second-hand! It's just a two handed watch. Also, no lume so you can't read it in the pitch dark. The contrast of dark hands on light dial means the watch is readable in most light conditions, though.

-wotsch


----------

